# Looking for ride



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I would love to get out tomorrow. another boat i was going out on cancelled. i would love to dive out of dauphin island or orange beach but may would go to p cola. i am experienced and can bounce, rig, go down a buoy or anchor. just wanting to shoot a snapper. pm me if you got a spot. may be able to get another diver also.


----------

